# Any good role playing sites out there?



## Clever-Fox (Sep 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to share what role play sites they knew of... And if there were any you guys would recommend... I'm actually a member of a few, and they're awesome, but it never hurts to know of some other sites to visit


----------



## jastius (Sep 30, 2013)

i play retro role playing games online like harvest moon... the music makes me happy... 

Play Harvest Moon games online at playR!

its kind of fun competing.


----------



## Bob Whitely (Sep 30, 2013)

I run a forum where we play, but it's very small. Right now there's just one game running, Secrets of Cathor 2, using my Cosmothea Blended-Genre RPG and setting, but there are some big sites out there. It all depends on what you are looking for. 

*There are many. Here's a few...*
QT Games (mine - very friendly site with stable players, but not many of them yet. Anyone's welcome to join my Secrets of Cathor 2 PbP (and get credit in the published game after 1 adventure, but you are welcome to start your own games there too)
Pen and Paper Games
EN World

Update: Oops, after looking at jastius' link, now I'm wondering if you meant games like that. I'm so used to websites where everyone's playing pen and paper roleplaying games. If you meant jastius' kind, sorry if I wasted your time (though pen and paper and their online equivalents do rock, if you haven't tried 'em!)


----------



## jastius (Sep 30, 2013)

don't worry Bob, you are in the right of it.. he would be more interested in any of your sites and favorite games not harvest moon.. its just that harvest moon is really just about the only game i play right now. i had cooler ones. old school d and d and everything. but right now the only thing not put away or stolen, (like my warcraft modules) is harvest moon and fistful of cake..


----------



## Bob Whitely (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi jastius,

Not sure if Harvest Moon is the sort of game where you can have other PC's online in your party and are looking for them - I'm totally not trying to take anyone away from playing with you! I've never played Harvest Moon, so I'm not trying to make any judgments on it. 

I am sorry to hear you had some stuff stolen.  I hope you have a lot of fun with your games, jastius. That said, if the only reason you aren't playing other games is because you don't have the rules, that can be alleviated easily enough. I have rules online for those playtesting my game, and there's other sets of rules online for various games. it's more a matter of having players, than access to rules (unless you don't have access to the internet during play, in which case you'd have to print things out. As for Cosmothea, we'll eventually have printed books if all goes well). 

Anyway, Clever-Fox, let me know if you need links to even more RPG sites. There's plenty out there. Again, it's more a matter of exactly what you are looking for. There are very different types of online gamers and types of gaming websites even for the same games, each appealing to different slants - friendly sites, old school sites, heavy story-emphasis rules lite sites, etc.


----------



## Clever-Fox (Oct 2, 2013)

And actually, I'm a member of a few RPG sites myself, my favorite being Spirits of the Earth, but it never hurts to know of a few other places! Although, Cosmothea sounds interesting... Might have to look at that...


----------

